# personal protection trainer in Long Island New york



## tony panossian (Nov 24, 2008)

I am looking for a reputable PP trainer in Long Island or within a reasonable driving distance can anyone help?
after lots of consideration i decided to purchase a puppy and train him rather then purchasing an adult trained dog. i am very apprehensive about leaving the dog with a facility so i would rather not do so.
if anyone knows of any training facilities in the area or has any advice...
thanks


----------

